# Truck vs Van



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wanted to get some feedback on what people feel is better, a work van or truck, been a truck guy but then took out one a the service vans and I am thinking it might be time to switch over to a van


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Our van was hell on the knees but is more organizable than a campershell. I dropped pics of my current setup with a fleetwest drop in bed in our truck in another thread earlier

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I hated working out of a truck. I love my van.


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

My boss has one of those canopy toppers that looks like a camper and you can walk right into the back of it, it is great but really expensive


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

That looks like a great setup Jrzy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You can carry so much more material and tools and keep it all in better shape in a van than you can a truck. Not to mention that in a van the weather isn't a big factor. Then you also have security in van.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

this was our compromise with the powers that be when our van died

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anathera said:


> this was our compromise with the powers that be when our van died
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


That is fantastic in places that don't have much rain.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Works great for us even in nc with all the rain we get. As long as you have 3-4 inches between the rain guard and the stuff in the back of the bed it won't get wet. You can't really see the rain guard in the pic but it folds down over the bed that t-hanfle at the top locks it in place

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It boils down to what type of work you're doing: construction vs. service. Trucks are good for construction. Vans are good for service.


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

Depends on what you are doing. For me a van is needed. Plus tools and equipment stay warmer in the van than the bed or service body of a truck. Plus it's better for organizing all your stuff. Since I do low voltage mostly as well as 12v automotive electrical I can dedicate a side of the van to each.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are working in the City, A van, preferably a sprinter style, is better than a truck by far. More material, no weather worries, more, different ladders that you don't have to move to get material.....


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I been thinking the same thing. I say a van is better. Trucks may look cool. But I think the vans are the best pick


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Vans are really the only way to go for electricians. Everything listed above plus vans are cheaper to buy than a pickup.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Vans are god awful in the snow, or on a muddy job site. 

Van cabs are crammed as heck. Sitting upright is terrible for my back, and everyday my right knee is sore from the cup holders on the engine cover. 

I really want a truck with a service body on it the next time around.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Vans are god awful in the snow, or on a muddy job site.
> 
> Van cabs are crammed as heck. Sitting upright is terrible for my back, and everyday my right knee is sore from the cup holders on the engine cover.
> 
> I really want a truck with a service body on it the next time around.


Our Winters are pretty bad, but I never had a problem getting where I had to go in my Sprinter. There is a 4x4 option, but unnecessary IMO.

I have the factory partition, it's flat, no wing kit to set it back. Yet I can recline the seat as much as I normally would. It's very comfortable.

And the dash goes straight across, no engine sitting inside of the center console.

The moral of the story is to get the right van.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Our Winters are pretty bad, but I never had a problem getting where I had to go in my Sprinter. There is a 4x4 option, but unnecessary IMO.
> 
> I have the factory partition, it's flat, no wing kit to set it back. Yet I can recline the seat as much as I normally would. It's very comfortable.
> 
> ...


Do you put snow tires on yours? I concur that the regular Econoline vans are absolutely terrible in the snow. I'm sure the Sprinter has traction control and better handling than an old school van.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Do you put snow tires on yours? I concur that the regular Econoline vans are absolutely terrible in the snow. I'm sure the Sprinter has traction control and better handling than an old school van.


It's got whatever tires come stock.

My only issue in the Winter is digging it out from the parking space, sometimes I have to throw salt in front of the rear tires.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It's got whatever tires come stock.
> 
> My only issue in the Winter is digging it out from the parking space, sometimes I have to throw salt in front of the rear tires.


:sleep1:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :sleep1:


You asked...


There are 50 billion Ford vans on the road, I never see any stuck. I see Honda Civics driving around hours after a snow storm. I'm not seeing the issue with vans.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Van!!!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Van!!!


Down by the river right?:thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> Down by the river right?:thumbsup:


Uh...a duh!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Uh...a duh!


Free Candy & Service Upgrades sign the side, little round windows in the upper rear.......:whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> Free Candy & Service Upgrades sign the side, little round windows in the upper rear.......:whistling2:


Stop telling people how to friggin find me!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Stop telling people how to friggin find me!


Based upon the crowd here you should franchise, plenty of takers!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> Based upon the crowd here you should franchise, plenty of takers!:laughing:


You know that scene in Family Guy where they have a cut scene of donkeys arguing about Kevin Bacon being in Footloose?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> You know that scene in Family Guy where they have a cut scene of donkeys arguing about Kevin Bacon being in Footloose?


Uh.... Might be one of the only people to never watch it.....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

....finding link


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This is how I would say NO to what you just said. lol


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Vans are god awful in the snow, or on a muddy job site.
> 
> Van cabs are crammed as heck. Sitting upright is terrible for my back, and everyday my right knee is sore from the cup holders on the engine cover.
> 
> I really want a truck with a service body on it the next time around.





I run studded snow tires and carry snow chains just in case, which I haven't used since I've put the studded tires and my Chevy 3500 is an unstoppable tank with the studs. 

And just to head off the, " well if you had four wheel drive", crowd...four wheel drive is great for getting un-stuck, but does nothing to help you stop. Studded tires give you the traction to help you stop. 


The older vans were definitely cramped. The regular GM cargo vans have had more room since 2003-04 than the Ford counterpart. If one was looking at a new van, the Sprinter/Transit/NV/Promaster style vans are light years ahead of the traditional cargo van in this department.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Anathera said:


> this was our compromise with the powers that be when our van died
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


What's so important about having that small open bed?


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

It's not all that small, the cover for the drawer is flipped up in that pic so it's actually that much deeper and has a locking rain cover over the top of it. Most of my material is stored in the drawer and bins so that stuff is usually project specific


----------

